# Looking for Hospitality Industry Management job



## greggwebbstock (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi to all.I have just joined.Please could someone out there give me advice .I would like to sell up in South Africa and get a permanent job in the Hospitality industry.I have over 30 yrs experience.I am a Director in a 4 star hotel and do believe We (my wife included) has a wealth of experience to bring over to NZ.We are very hard working people and am finding it hard to try and relocate to NZ.Is their anyone there that can help us please.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

greggwebbstock said:


> Hi to all.I have just joined.Please could someone out there give me advice .I would like to sell up in South Africa and get a permanent job in the Hospitality industry.I have over 30 yrs experience.I am a Director in a 4 star hotel and do believe We (my wife included) has a wealth of experience to bring over to NZ.We are very hard working people and am finding it hard to try and relocate to NZ.Is their anyone there that can help us please.


SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site list all types of job offers.

Also worth sending your CV to all the hotel chains ie: Novotel, Sheraton, Hilton etc.

Many hotels employ top management from overseas. Good luck.


----------



## greggwebbstock (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks so much I will send my cv as I really do want to go to New Zealand as it is really a beautiful country


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

greggwebbstock said:


> Thanks so much I will send my cv as I really do want to go to New Zealand as it is really a beautiful country



I have often read of others on this forum taking the direct approach to prospective employers & getting job offers or at least acknowledgement.

So it really is worth putting maximum effort into this exercise.

By the way I spent most of my childhood in Cape Town, shame so many want to leave such a beautiful country.
Although NZ is extremely beautiful also especially the South Island.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

greggwebbstock said:


> Hi to all.I have just joined.Please could someone out there give me advice .I would like to sell up in South Africa and get a permanent job in the Hospitality industry.I have over 30 yrs experience.I am a Director in a 4 star hotel and do believe We (my wife included) has a wealth of experience to bring over to NZ.We are very hard working people and am finding it hard to try and relocate to NZ.Is their anyone there that can help us please.


Before you start applying for jobs it would be a good idea to see if you're eligible for a work visa or PR. You can't work in New Zealand without one of them.


----------

